

An Illustrated Book of Bad Arguments - TimSAstro
https://bookofbadarguments.com/?view=allpages

======
xkgeb
I really enjoyed this, and can imagine myself using it to teach my kids about
good and bad arguments one day.

It also makes me think of a class which has just started on coursera, "Think
again: How to reason and argue"

[https://class.coursera.org/thinkagain-002/class/index](https://class.coursera.org/thinkagain-002/class/index)

